# Howdy there folks



## beau_safken (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello all,

I signed up just to read some on the posts from a prospective school I want to join...but found a wealth of knowledge here.  Therefore, figured I should put my legs up and enjoy myself.

My background is primarily Kun Tao Penjak Silat with a little TKD in there for effect.  I did Silat for about 4 years and TKD 3 years before that.  I have been taking a little break from the arts to work out issues like my life .  Just get out of college and still looking, lol funny but sad in some ways. 

Either way, just wanted to say hello and I'll be a lurker for a bit so don't mind the shadow.

Beau


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 19, 2006)

*Hello, and Welcome to Martial Talk!*
artyon: 

I know what you mean about transitions after college!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello  :wavey:  Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT, beau!


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting!  Don't be shy, we are all here to learn from one another.


----------



## MJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Beau  Welcome to the Group~!

I hope you enjoy~

~Tess


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2006)

welcome and Happy Poating 
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello, Beau. Welcome to MT.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome! Don't lurk too long, I'm sure you have valuable input.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 19, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> welcome and Happy Poating


 
Okay..ew...! Just make sure to clean up after yourself! :lol2: 

Welcome to MT, Beau!


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow this forum is very very personable.  I like it   I'll see what I can provide information and opinion wise, as long as I can be helpful to the group.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2006)

There shall be no poating allowed without clearance.. 

Oh yes, we are very personable here Beau


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 19, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> There shall be no poating allowed without clearance..
> 
> Oh yes, we are very personable here Beau


LOL Beau I see you've met the Queen of Pain! :uhyeah:  Welcome to MT! artyon:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 19, 2006)

Aloha Welcome to the boards.
Happy posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 19, 2006)

I sure will!!  

I am happy to see such a active group of people who love what they do.  

Hmmm, Not too many silat players from what I can see, but thats ok...we have always been a strange bunch.


----------



## still learning (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello,Welcome and enjoy all the talks........Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Seig (Jan 21, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> I sure will!!
> 
> I am happy to see such a active group of people who love what they do.
> 
> Hmmm, Not too many silat players from what I can see, but thats ok...we have always been a strange bunch.


Most of this board is a strange bunch. We have a few Silat people on board, but if you feel an area needs more, feel free ot help grow it. Tell all your friends about us.


----------

